# Speedwave DC pumps



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just put a SpeedwaveDC 1320 @40 watts return pump in my 90g reef tank, love this pump. 
It's totally silent as compared to the ACmagdrive 950 @ 93 watts that I had in there, and has a 6 speed controller, if anyone is thinking of upgrading I would recommend Speedwave DC pumps for sure.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the same pump in my 90 gallon fresh water with sump. Love the feed switch. I really like the pump and its features too!!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I have that pump on my 90g also. It is great !!! Highly recommended .


----------

